# Right (noun)



## SerinusCanaria3075

Can someone be so kind to explain the main difference between the nouns _drept_ (n.) and _dreptate_ (f.)?

Direction: Dreapta (The right, correct?)
Law: Drept (as in "my rights"?)
Justice: Dreptate (I guess _giustizia_ or _justicia_ in Italian and Spanish)

My main problem comes from this sentence:
Stânga este un rău pe care numai prezanța *dreptei* îl face suportabil.
(although it involves politics, *right* is used as a Gen/Dat feminine form which is the same as _direction_, true?)


----------



## jazyk

Dreapta - la derecha
 Dreptate - justicia; razón: A da cuiva dreptatea - darle razón a alguien; a avea dreptate - tener razón
 Drept - el derecho

Drept şi dreaptă se pot utiliza şi ca substantive şi ca adjective, ca în spaniolă. Sustantivarea adjectivelor este un fenomen comun în multe limbi.

Jazyk


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Obrigado. Suponho então que o sustantivo "dreptate" é mais comum que "raţiune" para dizer _razão_. Mas era mais o menos o que eu pensava sobre _o direito_ e _a direita, _só queria uma confirmação.


----------



## OldAvatar

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Direction: Dreapta (The right, correct?)
> Law: Drept (as in "my rights"?)
> Justice: Dreptate (I guess _giustizia_ or _justicia_ in Italian and Spanish)



It's more like:

_justice _= *justiţie*
_law_ = *lege*
_right_ (like in Human rights) *= drept *(sg.), *drepturi *(pl.)
_righteousness_ = *dreptate *


----------



## robbie_SWE

OldAvatar said:


> It's more like:
> 
> _justice _= *justiţie*
> _law_ = *lege*
> _right_ (like in Human rights) *= drept *(sg.), *drepturi *(pl.)
> _righteousness_ = *dreptate *


 
What about "*ai dreptate*" = _you're right_? It's probably an excepetion. 

 robbie


----------



## OldAvatar

robbie_SWE said:


> What about "*ai dreptate*" = _you're right_? It's probably an excepetion.
> 
> robbie



*Ai dreptate* is just a convention (and not an exception) of *you're right*. The literally translation is _You have_ _righteousness. _The literally translation of _you're right_ is* eşti drept *(archaic formula which used to exist in Romanian)_.
_
I'm just curious... Is there something personal with your remarks towards me? I can sense your willing of sarcasm and also the willing to prove that I'm wrong with some issue or another.


----------



## robbie_SWE

OldAvatar said:


> *Ai dreptate* is just a convention (and not an exception) of *you're right*. The literally translation is _You have_ _righteousness. _The literally translation of _you're right_ is* eşti drept *(archaic formula which used to exist in Romanian)_._
> 
> I'm just curious... Is there something personal with your remarks towards me? I can sense your willing of sarcasm and also the willing to prove that I'm wrong with some issue or another.


 
OldAvatar, I ensure you that I don't have anything personal against you and I apologise if it ever came across that way (stressy student life you know...must have had an unbalanced period or something like that ). 

Your explanation makes perfect sense, thanks! 

 robbie


----------

